
Ask HN: What (desktop?) software have you paid for recently? - SteveCoast
For me possibly the only thing I&#x27;ve bought in years is Simplify3D -  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;Simplify3D.com&#x2F; - which is a fairly powerful STL-slicer-to-any-3d-printer magic box of tricks that I&#x27;m very happy with. There are open source kinda-solutions that I got tired of fighting.<p>I&#x27;m getting pretty close to buying Scrivener - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.literatureandlatte.com&#x2F;scrivener&#x2F;overview - despite it&#x27;s various weird interface choices and apparently multiple conflicting codebases for difference OS.<p>I&#x27;ve also run in to the limits of Inkscape and can crash&#x2F;hang it reliably which will mean a move to Adobe, which I&#x27;ve never touched before.<p>Curious to hear what else is out there?
======
moondev
[https://www.virtualhere.com/usb_server_software](https://www.virtualhere.com/usb_server_software)

Usb over Ethernet! I run it in my homelab and it's worth every penny. Amazing
tool.

------
buescher
In the last year:

dBpoweramp for, finally, ripping my whole CD collection to lossless.
Advantages over itunes: much faster, better feedback on read errors.

VueScan for using my old scanner with modern Windows. Just worked.

OrCAD because Cadence was running a low-cost promotion.

I also upgraded my home use license for Mathematica.

------
ohiovr
I bought cyberduck last week as I had enough of FileZilla’s update nagging and
main thread hogging shenanigans

------
gjvc
Jetbrains Toolbox subscription

------
iso1337
TurboTax

~~~
howard941
H&R Block here.

At $DAY_JOB I paid for VMware

